# Sci Fi Girl



## modellocate (Mar 13, 2008)

Please let me know what you think, suggestions, etc.


----------



## Shibby! (Mar 13, 2008)

If only I had one of those little smiley's with the crooked eye....

Interesting image.  Doesn't look comfortable =)  That's all I add, but it's well done.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 13, 2008)

I like it, but my only complaint would be where it looks like you edited the shadows out around the foot.  Lighting looks good tho.


----------



## modellocate (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, I now see the shadow around the right foot (stage right) is a little harsh.


----------

